# alpha pharma



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

has anyone tried any of its stuff looks the business but as we no not always the case

read some reports of high bacterial levels in there stan

just looking for some feedback as its new in to a source

thanks


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

If site allows sales enquiries. Then it's against forum rules mate. Sorry.

Robsta


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

used their var...t3 and clen while back all good ...think a lot of it will be showing up soon


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

cheers mate found a source for me


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

cheers mate found a source for me

surely you dont need source ?? dont you remember on a thread a while back giving rundown on your doses ??


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

my mate used ther testorapid prop with good results


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

i've been using the test prop and oral winnie for my contest prep and seems spot on stuff mate!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I see they're looking for qualified medical reps lmfao.

They must watch this board closely anyway. Calling it Alpha pharma.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

im using there Induject-250 atm seems to be very nice stuff so far, pip are marginal doing a gram a week started this monday.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

micreed said:



> cheers mate found a source for me
> 
> surely you dont need source ?? dont you remember on a thread a while back giving rundown on your doses ??


was a joke bud, you can order gear off that site which is against forum rules i think??


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> was a joke bud, you can order gear off that site which is against forum rules i think??


I can't see any way to order from there? Hows that work then?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

lee_ said:


> I can't see any way to order from there? Hows that work then?


contact us then choose sales enquiry


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> contact us then choose sales enquiry


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

riad said:


> i have induject 250 but i cant uthenticate, is it fack or not??


carefull you dont mistake there 0 and o (zeroes and O's) i had same problem but finaly got it to work :beer:


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

alpha pharma is the ****, there starting to stock primo, eq, nandro dec, prop and phen prob, also stocks orals and good quality hcg


----------

